# Seiko SKX UK Stockists?



## cyclingboylondon (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've just joined the Forum and am starting a watch collection. I'm keen to buy a Seiko SKX 009 J as I love the look and researched a bit about it and it seems like a perfect start. I live in London but can't find anywhere I can go to buy it.

Does anyone know of any stockists in London or a retailer where I can order one from the UK? I'm yet to find one UK based.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Try Yorkshire Watches.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

You'll pay a lot less from outside the UK, even if you factor in customs charges. There are rumours of the skx range being discontinued and stock did dry up for three months, however it seams that there is more stock. The 'theory' is the the turtle (srp) range is taking over production priorities for seiko.


----------



## cyclingboylondon (Jan 6, 2017)

richy176 said:


> Try Yorkshire Watches.


 Cheers, I'll look them up!



weaselid said:


> You'll pay a lot less from outside the UK, even if you factor in customs charges. There are rumours of the skx range being discontinued and stock did dry up for three months, however it seams that there is more stock. The 'theory' is the the turtle (srp) range is taking over production priorities for seiko.


 Cool, thanks for that


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

weaselid said:


> You'll pay a lot less from outside the UK, even if you factor in customs charges. There are rumours of the skx range being discontinued and stock did dry up for three months, however it seams that there is more stock. The 'theory' is the the turtle (srp) range is taking over production priorities for seiko.


 SKX 009 J ( Made in Japan ) is discontinued as they didn't have it on official Seiko website when i got mine... You are right turtle one is taking over the line.

My advice is go on eBay and wait for the right moment like i did :thumbsup:


----------



## mobydick (Jan 1, 2017)

I have just bought a SKX009J from creation watches online who have been vouched for on here for £175. Don't think there were many left though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mobydick said:


> I have just bought a SKX009J from creation watches online who have been vouched for on here for £175. Don't think there were many left though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 Looks a good price. Yorkshire watch show them in stock at £249 on rubber and £259 on bracelet.


----------



## Malky007 (Mar 1, 2017)

Bought mine from creationWatches, quick delivery and nice watch


----------

